# Problem with light!Also need advice.



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm looking to buy this light and its used.Can i fix this problem?


I don't know anything about aquariums but I did a little research. I plugged it in and both fans work and one of the lights flickers and the other one does not come on at all. Probably needs new bulbs but not 100% sure. It takes 2 50/50, 65 watt bulbs. This was used in a salt water tank and there is a small amount of salt residue on the housing. the acrylic lens is in very good shape. Here is a little more info I found on the internet:

Manufacturer: Coralife 
Coralife 30 Inch Aqualight Deluxe Series - Double Linear Strip with two (2) 65 watt 50/50 Compact Fluorescent Lamps w/ Straight Pin Base and Cooling Fans. 
Two 65 watt 50/50 Compact Fluorescent Lamps Included 
Two On/Off switches and two 8ft power cords for separate timers 
Built-in Electronic Ballast and 2 Cooling fans 
Sleek Aluminum Housing 
Highly-Polished Reflector 
Acrylic Lens Cover
Dimensions: 30 x 7 x 2.5 Inches
Has 4 Adjustable Black Mounting Legs 


also can i used this on a planted tank? im a begginer to planted tanks.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

You probably need a new bulb. Coralife has had some real problems with their end caps and lamp pins at times. Once I had a CF oxidize to the cap, and ended up needing to replace it. Frustrated with the lack of quality, I switched to a higher end fixture shortly after.

You can use those fixtures, with those lamps if they aren't too old. 50/50 actinic/10,000k will grow plants well enough, despite what some say. The spectrum plots confirm this, and I've grown using them my self.

Unfortunately CF has the disadvantage of needing relatively frequent and expensive lamp changes, with less efficiency per watt than T5's or T8's with good reflectors. One 65w will run $25 at most LFS's, you'll be replacing them every 6 months, and running 10-20w more than needed with other systems. Their spread also isn't so great. Get the legs for the fixtures if you can, it will help with the spread.

All of that aside, I use CF for some of my tanks. It works, and they used to be cheaper than T5HO's. There's plenty of them floating around used. Spread can be overcome, light bulb changes ignored in some cases.

What size of tank is this going over?

I'd recommend using a standard timer rather than the electronic type; they do ugly things to CF lamp life span.

-Philosophos


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

im planning to use on a 29 gallon tank. Any1 recommend another good fixture for a planted tank. I'm looking for about 2w pg and the fixture under 100 bucks


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Use a single 65w CF. It'll save your sanity; super high light is ridiculously hard to maintian. That or go with 2x 24w T5HO with individual reflectors. Maybe t5 standard or t8 if you like as well, though the bulb replacements will rack up with those.

-Philosophos


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Philosophos,

Why does an electronic timer reduce lamp life compared to a mechanical?


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Something about ambient current; Osram-Sylvania and GE's web sites both warn against it. Ambient current screws with the ballast and causing the lights to try to fire. I've definitely noticed the difference my self, having used both timers on CF.

-Philosophos


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

so i should go with 1 65w? or should i get the t5 2x18? btw how much would my bill be i live in cortland ny. Also any1 selling a light fixture for a 29 gallon or 30"?


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

pretyy good deal for u guys

.http://cgi.ebay.com/CORALIFE-24-36-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50

also should i bid on this and how much should i bid up to?

http://cgi.ebay.com/CORALIFE-DUAL-5...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50

thnks


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Don't pay over $75 with shipping for a single 65w CF. Odds are you can buy it at your LFS for that price.

Personally I'd lean towards T5HO or anything with a programmed start ballast. The cost to replace lighting is 1/2 as much, and 1-3 years with the fixture should cover any price differences. Better distribution is also a possibility if you use dual single strips, and the power consumption for the same lighting level is lower.

-Philosophos


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

i cant buy at my lfs cuz i live i na small town and my lfs doesnt even sell live plants or sw. Other pet stores arw wally world and country max. neither are really good. can you recommend me some brands? with cheap replacement bulbs


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

For CF? Current is commonly available and not overpriced for a 65w. Bulbs are about $20-$30 every 6 months.

For T5HO, Tek (or other Sunlight Supply stuff), Hagen's Glo T5HO and current. Personally I don't like how their dual bulb systems are spaced; crap distribution. I'm headed for a custom setup using sunblaze.

-Philosophos


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

thnks


----------

